# RELENG problem (update from release to stable)



## roelof (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello, 

I try to update from 9.0-release-p4 to stable.
So I changed this sentence in ~/root/stable-supfile to this :

```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9.
```

I did all the steps and when I rebooted and did `# uname-a` I saw this output:

```
FreeBSD-prelease-9.1
```
 when I expected to see 
	
	



```
FreeBSD-9.0-stable
```

Where did I go wrong here ?

Roelof


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Same here.  I'd not worry about it; it might revert upon the next csup or a message may come from upstream about a change (there has been discussion on one of the mailing lists about revising the patch level naming somewhat which may be relevant)... or
some other reason may be the cause (.svn, ... )


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2012)

Once 9.1 has been released -STABLE will become 9.1-STABLE. The -STABLE versions are constantly moving. It'll be 9.1-STABLE and move onto 9.2-PRERELEASE and then to 9.2-STABLE, etc. From the -STABLE tree are the -RELEASE versions taken.


----------



## kpa (Aug 18, 2012)

Think the development model as a tree with a trunk and only two types of branches, big and small. The big branches can only attach to the trunk directly and the small branches can only attach to the big branches. On any point in the trunk there can be only one big branch and also on any point in a big branch there can be only one small branch attached. Now substitute the trunk with  HEAD and the big branches with RELENG_m (m-STABLE) and the small branches with RELENG_m_n (m.n-RELEASE).

ASCII ART ALERT!


```
-----------------------------------> HEAD aka 10-CURRENT
  |                  | 
  |--RELENG_8_0      |--RELENG_9_0
  |                  |
  |--RELENG_8_1      |--RELENG_9_1
  |                  |
  |--RELENG_8_2    RELENG_9
  |  
  |--RELENG_8_3
  | 
  |
RELENG_8
```


----------



## roelof (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation.
In another thread someone suggested me to upgrade to 9-stable so I can use devel/clang version 3.1 instead of 3.0 of the 9.0-release.

I will continue with the upgrade. 

Roelof


----------

